# Off-Topic >  Hello friends! I need your help! I am Ukrainian! I'm from Ukraine!

## Andrii Pysarenko

https://lavky.com/wse-portable-sawmills/
Hello friends! As you all know, Russia attacked Ukraine! Destroys and bombs peaceful cities! Killing civilians! I live in central Ukraine and my place is relatively calm and quiet. BUT. At the moment I am a volunteer helping people to leave the cities that are being bombed! I take food to the cities! If you can help even a little, I would be very grateful! You can buy my drawings and plans here! ALL MONEY GO TO HELP PEACEFUL POPULATION!!! THANKS FRIENDS!!!


https://lavky.com/wse-portable-sawmills/

----------

